# Singing dogs



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Daddy's Home!! - YouTube

The quality is pretty bad, shot from my phone. But what a greeting!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I love the slow howl! If my hubby videoed me coming home to my 10 crazy idiots it would just be embarrassing....:smile:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I love the talking! I've got a thing for the howling, talking breeds. Our pack of Samoyed's use to howl, it was great when you'd get them all going at once. 

We need more pictures of those two!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

ha! They know exactly when to come to the door. One thing I miss about having a dog like that are those great wavy tails.

I gotta say, though, you seem just as excited as the dogs for him to come home


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bruce has a lovely singing voice for sure. 

This inspires me to video tape what happens when I come home....lol

Donna...I would LOVE to see your little "idiots", I could use the laugh. 

Neeko, thanks for sharing this video. Your dogs love him, thats for sure.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

I agree! I want to see what its like to be welcomed home by 10 doggies! Or 3, including 1 giant in wolfsnaps case 
xellil-I'm USUALLY pretty darn excited to see him too. Most days he gets home before me. No matter how bad of day I've had at work, being woo-wooed at when I get home makes it all better.


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

What a great welcome home duo you have there.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Cool dogs! I have to admit I like to get my guys all excited when my hubbie gets home too........


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh that's awesome!
What a great welcome home for daddy!


----------

